
My Top Tools for Web Development - bajcmartinez
https://livecodestream.dev/post/2020-05-20-my-top-5-tools-for-web-development/
======
mtmail
Can you remove the 'Show HN' prefix in the titles? Blog posts can't be tried
out
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
bajcmartinez
My bad, I made the change, I was confused on how Show HN worked, thanks for
sharing the link with me

